# my options.. deadlys or fb dakota snows



## flight cancled (Aug 28, 2007)

hey guys. i have the option to have 50dz all headed deadly decoys or 30 dz dakota fullbody snows and blues. i wouldnt be spending any more money either way but 600 decoys sounds like a lot more than 360? what would you do. i already have a large enclosed trailer, four wheeler and big otter sled so moving/handling and storing the deeks would not be an issue. let me know what you think! thanks


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

If it were me I would go with the deadlys.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Dakotas are heavy. I would go with DD and keep adding.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Mostly spring or fall hunting? Spring.... deadlies for their portability across wet fields Fall..... Dakotas for the realism.... Just my opinion


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Another vote for Deadlys, no brainer to me... 8)


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

The only thing I would consider is having more decoys for the money. The Deadlys weigh a ton with backbones/heads(in fact I think it's why they're called Deadlys,they'll kill you if you have to carry them any distance). We have 12dz. headed Deadlys and I won't buy any more for the weight factor compared to the Sillosocks we also use. If those are your only 2 options and you have the means to haul decoys thru fields....Deadlys cause you'll have quite a few more decoys to use.

Alex


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree with dakotashooter


----------



## dndhomes (May 26, 2011)

Are decoys new or used? If new why not buy some deadlys with heads and some with out in order to purchace more numbers.


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

dakotashooter2 said:


> Mostly spring or fall hunting? Spring.... deadlies for their portability across wet fields Fall..... Dakotas for the realism.... Just my opinion


Definetly Valid

Chances of him only using them in the spring OR fall is slim to none... You will kill birds over the deadlies... But my vote is SS LOL :beer:


----------



## flight cancled (Aug 28, 2007)

thanks for all the input. i do hunt both spring and fall but my spring hunting is now very limited due to being in the agriculture industry and it is the bussiest time for us. sorry for the ss people but i just dont care for them (personal preference)


----------



## nryan (Jul 14, 2010)

if you have the trailer to haul all those dakotas go for it, easy to set up, look great, takes less time than deadlys and ss to set up. 5 of us were putting out 60 doz in less than an hour last week, also as a side note we use ss as fillers inbetween the dakotas to add motion to the entire spread. Maybe do a little of both deadlys and dakotas??


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

nryan said:


> if you have the trailer to haul all those dakotas go for it, easy to set up, look great, takes less time than deadlys and ss to set up. 5 of us were putting out 60 doz in less than an hour last week, also as a side note we use ss as fillers inbetween the dakotas to add motion to the entire spread. Maybe do a little of both deadlys and dakotas??


You guys were cooking to get 60 dz dakotas out in an hour! But 5 guys can put out alot more than 60 dz SS in an hour Ive done it many times. I bey that dakota spread looked Legit, you got any pics? Did you put the hammer down on the birds?


----------



## nryan (Jul 14, 2010)

XFactor said:


> You guys were cooking to get 60 dz dakotas out in an hour! But 5 guys can put out alot more than 60 dz SS in an hour Ive done it many times. I bey that dakota spread looked Legit, you got any pics? Did you put the hammer down on the birds?


Its actually pretty easy, three guys set up dekes while one drives the trailer around and the last guy dumps seed bags fulls of dekes in strategic places, then everybody just sets up dekes and your done. Defeinetly hammered some snows, Ill see if I can find pics of the spread, didnt have time to take many, haha


----------



## flight cancled (Aug 28, 2007)

nryan, do you keep the bases on the dakotas when you put then in the bags? how many can you get in a bag? thanks


----------



## nryan (Jul 14, 2010)

flight cancled said:


> nryan, do you keep the bases on the dakotas when you put then in the bags? how many can you get in a bag? thanks


ya we keep all the bases on, the bases sometimes get bent and the dekes get scuffed but it sure beats pushing 700 avery stakes in the ground and having to place dekes on top of those said stakes. In the large bags we fit about 3.5 dozen per bag, and also have smaller bags that fit about a dozen and a half dekes each. I think the bases get beat up in the bags a bit but it is way easier to set up in the morning jsut drop a bag off and dump it out bag getes set up in about 4 minutes.

gave the dakotas a try for the sole purpose of the ablity to leave the stake on when transporting, way too annoying pushing stakes in we decided.


----------



## flight cancled (Aug 28, 2007)

nryan, could you give me an estimated size of your large and small bags. just wondering how many i am going to have to collect and how much room im going to have in the trailer. thanks


----------



## nryan (Jul 14, 2010)

flight cancled said:


> nryan, could you give me an estimated size of your large and small bags. just wondering how many i am going to have to collect and how much room im going to have in the trailer. thanks


ya no problem, the bags we use are the large bags i think they are like 4' by 4' and about 5' tall when you use the top closure. hauled em around in a 24' and 16' trailer. The small bags are like 3' by 3' by 2' tall If you had an 8' wide trailer you could easily stack the bags side by side and get a few more bags in, we have to kinda piece them in the trailer alternating sides, can fit about 11 large bags in the bigger trailer along with like 5 small bags and 3-4 blinds, you could fit way more in if you loose filled everything but it makes setup a huge chore having to walk back to the trailer everytime you want to grab 8 decoys, seed bags although they take up space and limit the way you can use the space you have, make life a lot easier when setting up and talking down


----------



## SDMallard13 (Aug 19, 2011)

I run 30doz dakota's weight doesn't matter i dont think either way you will get your stuff into the field... You don't need more than 400 decoys and some reel wings to kill geese anytime of year.


----------

